# No Signal, Check Signal Cable.



## avolyyyy (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey! So I got a new desk today and so I unplugged both my monitors and pc to move everything out. I built the desk, went to plug my monitors in and only the left one worked. I wanted to check if it was the monitor or the plug that was broken, so I switched the plugs around and sure enough, the right monitor started working and the left one didn't, leading me to believe it was the cable that was the problem.

So I went out and I bought a new cable, plugged it in, and my monitor STILL didn't work. Bare in mind no less than 10 hours ago there was ZERO problems, its since unplugging them to build my desk theyve started acting up.


----------

